# Living in same house - How bad does it get? spite, no communication, etc...



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

We have sort of agreed that we shouldn't be married. No one has made any real bold moves but we don't talk much for sure.

I don't think i should have to leave our house (I think she should) and have continued to sleep in the master bedroom. My wife has been on the couch for the past 4 days and has now been turning the a/c up to 77F so i wake up all sweaty. WTF! 

It is amazing the stupid stuff that happens I guess. How bad did things get for you when you were still living together but knew it was over?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Fighting every day...knowing that when she left she was meeting someone else...knowing that every time she was on the computer she was talking to someone else. Yelling at the kids for no reason other than frustration over the situation...sleeping on the couch but not being able to sleep. Fighting over who cooked dinner and what was being cooked...

It's never a good idea to stay in the same house when you are at the end...someone needs to move out. And don't let pride or hurt get in the way...if it's easier for you to move whether you were the one doing wrong or the one wronged, sometimes you have to be the better person.

Get out...then get a lawyer.

Preacher


----------

